# Sony Vegas Error - rundll32.exe



## paradiseyes (Nov 22, 2008)

***NEED HELP***

Okay, so I installed the program successfully (or so I thought). When I click on Vegas to load the program, it warms up, but I immediately get an error message... it reads:

________________________________

_rundll32.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0x00fe1177" referenced memory at "0x01726328". The memory could not be "read".

Click on OK to terminate the program_

________________________________

I've already tried the following:

- reboot
- complete uninstall
- complete reinstall
- virus/spyware scan

and last but not least...

- scan and fix w/ RegCure

But still... NO LUCK!!!

Does anyone have any suggestions? Otherwise what a waste of money!! :upset:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

we do not assist on P2P downloads or pirated software.


----------

